# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Hevige bloedingen tijdens menopauze

## Lucca

Ik ben nu 51 jaar en al een tijdje bezig met de overgang. Sinds november heb ik behoorlijk hevige bloedingen tijdens de verder wel regelmatige menstruatie. Afgelopen donderdag was het zo erg dat mijn gynaecoloog besloot om meteen een curretage te doen. Wie heeft daar ervaringen mee ? Het ging zo snel allemaal dat het me een beetje is overvallen. Na de curretage is de bloeding meteen opgehouden, alleen wat kramp. Wel enorme spierpijn over mijn gehele lichaam. De dokter heeft het ook gehad over de mirena spiraal maar ik voel daar niet zo veel voor. Ik heb al 2 keer een trombosebeen gehad en ik heb begrepen dat de hormonen daar ook invloed op hebben. Dus liever niet. Misschien moet ik me maar laten opereren en alles eruit laten halen ???? :o
Lucca

----------


## lenio

Hallo Lucca,


Ik heb zelf goede ervaringen met voetreflexmassage. Belangrijk hierbij is,als men er mee wilt beginnen, de datum weet wanneer de menstruatie gaat beginnen.Als men het niet weet, dan is het mogelijk om op de dag met deze massage te beginnen met volle maan. 

Men doet 5 behandelingen wekelijks op de dezelfde dag en tijdstip [bijvoorbeeld op dinsadg 17.00u 5 weken achter elkaar]. Het is verbluffend hoe het werkt. Daarnaast zijn accupunctuur behandelingen bij een goede erkende chinese arts te samen met gebruik van kruiden ook verbluffend. De accupunctuur punten van de nieren en hormonen worden hierbij behandeld. Ik heb er zelf zeer goed ervaringen ermee. en voel me stukken beter.Haast geen pijn meer ,de moeheid is minder an andere lichaamelijke klachten zijn vermindert.

Veel succes.

----------

